# (A) ARYGOS/KHAZ'GOROTH: "Sternenfeuer" sucht aktive Member



## Philistyne (17. Juli 2016)

Hi ! Wir, die Gilde "STERNENFEUER" suchen noch für unsere Legion Raids und insgesamt für unsere Gilde aktive Member ab 18 Jahren. Wir sind eine Fungilde die aber sehr gerne zielstrebig an das Raidgeschehen anknüpft. Momentan raiden wir nicht bis der neue Content kommt. Auch alle aktiven Member die einfach nur in Ruhe, Questen, Levlern oder PvP oder Erfolge machen möchten sind hierzu herzlich eingeladen in unsere Gilde. Ihr solltet nett sein und aktiv am Gildenleben teilnehmen. Bewerben könnt ihr euch entweder direkt ingame über den Briefkasten oder das Bewerbungssystem wo ihr unsere Gilde findet. Oder auch über unsere HP unter Foren in der Rubrik: "Bewerbungen",. Wir freuen uns auf euch. HP, TS3 und Gildenbank mit 3 Raidfächern haben wir selbstverständlich. HP: http://wowgilden.net/sternenfeuer-gilde-arygos


----------

